# Oracle Touch descaling



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

I have an Oracle Touch which is now over 6 months old, but I have still not had a notification that it needs a descale. Is this normal? I seem to remember reading somewhere that you don't necessarily need to descale if you use the filter (which I do) but I'm in a very hard water area, so would have thought that I should have done one by now? Any advice gratefully received - thanks.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Never descaled in 2 1/2 years... clean once a month and use tablets but that is as far as it goes..


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks Toby - and never been prompted by the machine to do so?


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Nope, just the standard tablet clean..


----------

